# Coleccion de proyectos con microcontroladores



## pepechip (Nov 29, 2008)

Invito a todos los estudiantes a que publiquen su proyecto de microcontroladores a traves de mi web, de modo que para presentarlo a su profesor solo tendran que darle la direccion web donde se encuentra ubicado, y ademas servira de referente a otros estudiantes que quieran utilizarlo de ejemplo. 
La confeccion de la pagina la pueden desarrollar  estos mismos a su gusto o bien pasarme todas las imagenes, archivos y textos y yo mismo les hago la composicion.

Incluso los proyectos que ya hallan sido entregados hace años podemos ponerlos como ejemplo.

estos son unos ejemplos

microbots 

reloj digital


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 29, 2008)

excelentes los 2 proyectos, pronto ya te voy a enviar algunos proyectos que estoy terminando asi los pones en tu página web


----------



## pepechip (Nov 29, 2008)

Si sabes confeccionar la pagina web diseñala tu mismo, si no me envias a mi email toda la documentacion y pronto te la elaboro.
Tambien podemos subir el proyecto a internet para que solo el creador del mismo y yo podamos ver como queda y en el momento que estimes oportuno la hacemos visible para el resto de la gente. (esto viene bien por si tienes que presentar el proyecto en la escuela y deseas que se vea a partir del dia de la presentacion).

La unica publicidad que pienso subir en estos proyectos es un enlace al filnal del todo para acceder al listado de todos los proyectos en donde aparecera: proyecto, autor, pais, fecha, instituto-universidad.


----------



## pic-man (Nov 29, 2008)

Me parece muy buena esta iniciativa. Veré si puedo aportar alguno de mis proyectos de la escuela.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 29, 2008)

Por que no mejor hacer un wiki de electronica? de esa manera es mucho mas facil ir encontrando los proyectos y de echo la información completa que se va recopilando... se modifica en linea y al igual que un foro se puede administrar facilmente... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MediaWiki


----------



## pepechip (Nov 29, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Por que no mejor hacer un wiki de electronica? de esa manera es mucho mas facil ir encontrando los proyectos y de echo la información completa que se va recopilando... se modifica en linea y al igual que un foro se puede administrar facilmente...
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MediaWiki



Es buena idea, pero no creo que se me amontonen los proyectos, y en un principio prefiero trabajar sobre algo que ya conozco, ojala en un futuro tenga que recurrir a tu idea.


----------

